# Bio Chem Zorb in planted tank



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

Tommy,
Try purigen.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4190&prodid=7825&catid=113

It removes nasty organics, while leaving ferts and the good stuff alone. Plus its rechargeable.

One of those small bags works up to 100 gallons. Also works great at sucking out excess tannin's.


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

a friend told me that biochem zorb is good when starting a tank because it removes excess nutrients that starter plants can't completely use up. elimination of excess nutrients in newly set up tanks is good because the cycling/denitrifying process is not stable yet. excess nutrients can lead to algae bloom.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

use it for the first 2 months or so while you still are pretty basic with plants, then pull it and swicth to purigen when you get on a regular fert schedule.. I typically run carbon in my planted once every 2 or 3 months to pull nasty funk outta the water, but i only run it for a week...


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

I agree with F22, that is a very good idea to just use biochem zorb briefly.


----------



## tommyleestaples (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for all your comments. Crossbow mentioned Seachem Purigen which got me reading about it on the web and most people claim that it has not affected their planted tanks. 

Ive kind of sold myself the idea now of using Seachem Purigen. Should I not use it when the tank is cycling?


----------



## crossbow (Nov 29, 2009)

I think the consensus is, if you already have the biochem zorb pack...use that stuff for a few weeks, and once the tank is settled, switch to the purigen for long term use.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

use it for the first month and take it out...
in 3 months, do it again


----------



## AquaDean (Nov 20, 2009)

I would not use the Purigen until you are sure the tank has cycled. You need to be able to make accurate readings of your water parameters and be sure the tank is fully cycled. After that the Purigen is a great product and like others have said you can recharge it. As for the BioChemZorb I'd leave it out if it absorbs ammonia, you want your tanks filter and plants to be able to take care of the ammonia. Large water changes 75% + work best while your tank is cycling. My 2 cents.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't looked at it in a while, but i'm pretty sure the BioChemZorb packs have both carbon and zeolite, which absorbs ammonia- so I'd leave it out while cycling the tank.

+1 on skip the Purigen till after cycling, too. You don't want chemical filter media to absorb ammonia while you're trying to cycle the tank, it's counterproductive.


----------

